# install oracle-jdk-17-linux.tar.gz



## haft2k (Apr 17, 2022)

- Hi community, happy in Viet Nam
- My problem is: i just want setup jdk-17-linux.tar.gz but i want unzip folder & setup path --> run javac .
- No install from port, just unzip like in Linux (debian) i unzip and change path to java and run program ok.
- in freebsd i don't know how setup like this


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2022)

java/openjdk17 but it's going to be EoL really soon. The Sun/Oracle JDK/JRE was removed a long time ago.


----------



## haft2k (Apr 19, 2022)

SirDice said:


> java/openjdk17 but it's going to be EoL really soon. The Sun/Oracle JDK/JRE was removed a long time ago.


if i have oracle-jdk-17-linux.tar.gz, how i set-up and use it
not pkg install ......


----------



## rafael_grether (Apr 19, 2022)

tdh2000 said:


> if i have oracle-jdk-17-linux.tar.gz, how i set-up and use it


I have not tested, but I think you need to enable linux compatibility.


----------



## haft2k (Apr 19, 2022)

rafael_grether said:


> I have not tested, but I think you need to enable linux compatibility.


Maybe I will try


----------

